# Hawk HPS pads



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

Installed Front and rear Hawk HPS pads from PFYC. They seem to work very well. Also installed Speed Bleeders and new DOT 4 fluid.


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just installed same pads along with new DBA rotors front and back. Seem to feel better then stock.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

The Hawk HPS pads are very good for the street, but did not hold up on 15 minute track sessions. They overheated badly. I am going have to look for pads that allow a much higher operation temperature. Don't know if there is a single pad that works for both the street and the track.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

FASTARCH said:


> The Hawk HPS pads are very good for the street, but did not hold up on 15 minute track sessions. They overheated badly. I am going have to look for pads that allow a much higher operation temperature. Don't know if there is a single pad that works for both the street and the track.


Check out EBC's yellowstuff pads,

Yellowstuff Fastest Street, Trackday and Drift racing pads - EBC Brakes


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*ECB Yellow stuff*

Thanks for the tip. Have you run these pads at a track? We get 15 to 20 minute sessions at Hallett 1.8 mile 10 turn track. 2004 GTO about 4000 lbs. Think they will do the job? I fired Hawk HPS pads after one and a half sessions, about 9 or 10 laps.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

have you weighed your GTO???...your getting 4000lbs???...I would have thought closer to 3800 or less...that link to the EBC yellows look promising...

Bill


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

No I have not actually weighed the GTO. I probably need to, I am just going by published weight and add for fuel and driver.
The EBC Yellow stuff pads do look very good. I haven't talked to them yet.
I wonder what brake fluid to use with the EBC pads? Anyone tried the ATE Super Blue?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

FASTARCH said:


> No I have not actually weighed the GTO. I probably need to, I am just going by published weight and add for fuel and driver.
> The EBC Yellow stuff pads do look very good. I haven't talked to them yet.
> I wonder what brake fluid to use with the EBC pads? Anyone tried the ATE Super Blue?


 Super blue is fine. The key for track days, change your fluid. You may want to consider putting air ducts for the front brakes if you are going to be doing track days on a regular basis (i.e. once a month)


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again for your experience and advice. I have considered removing the fog lamps and installing air ducts for fronts. Not sure how to add ducts for rears. I have been bleeding brakes at the track after a couple of sessions. Going to switch to ATE blue fluid.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I see you have a 2004. '05-'06 front brakes are a cheap and nice upgrade. Also get pads for a Corvette C5 for the front. They fit the upgraded calipers and offer a larger area.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*04 GTO to 05 brake upgrade*

Many thanks to all.
I completed the 05 brake upgrade and it has worked well. 
DBA rotors, Carbotech pads, ATE Super Blue fluid. 
Ran Hallett Sat 4/27 four 6 lap (2 miles) heats and brakes worked all day. Great! Big Fun! 
Thanks again to all who gave input.
FastArch


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The brake snobs  say the LS2 brakes aren't good enough but with good pads and rotors they make tires more of a limiting factor than brakes.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*04 GTO with 05 brakes - Tires*

I am running 245/45ZR17 Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec tires. They have a UTG number of 200. So far two track days and some street use.
They seem to have enough grip for track and are not showing a lot of wear after two track events.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

With the brakes you now have, don't worry about air ducts for the rears.


----------

